# bad day



## catfishrod69 (Aug 18, 2011)

i was taking care of my T's and i came to my adult female Avicularia urticans, well i noticed a couple fruit flies in her enclosure and i opened it to see what waas going on...i noticed a dead cricket, not eaten just dead...so i removed it, then noticed another one, and i was like what the heck, so i got rid of it...then i noticed that my T was skinnier than she was last time i fed her...so i tossed in a cricket and she immediately nailed it...she seemed very hungary...well i was watching her kill her cricket, and i noticed that something was wrong....she had NO FANGS...i was freaked out...i killed the cricket and she wanted it very bad..she worked on it for a while, then gave up....this really sucks...all i can think is that she lost them in her last molt which was a month ago...so now i guess the only best thing to would be to put her in the freezer...shes an adult, so there is no way she has time to regrow her fangs...im just really bummed cause she was is so gentle and beautiful..


----------



## webbedone (Aug 18, 2011)

Dont put Ts into freezer. Pre-kill some crix and she will find em and eat them and with a molt or so her fangs will be back.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## astraldisaster (Aug 18, 2011)

I agree with the above post; if all else fails, try cricket soup. She could still regrow her fangs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 18, 2011)

thanks..i will try it and see what happens...i prekilled the cricket i put in with her, and she really tried to eat it, but just gave up...by making cricket soup do you mean putting the food in a small dish, or just straight on some plastic leaves?


----------



## Drakk (Aug 18, 2011)

That is terrible luck...=( but I think if you mash up the pre killed a bit that could also help.
(I had a friend who's rose hair broke its fangs off and we did this)


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 19, 2011)

yeah im gonna give it a try...it sucks to have to feed her that way, but atleast she might have a chance....i was hoping on finding a male for her soon...looks like ill be waiting..but its better to save her life than worry about breeding...thanks for your guys help.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 19, 2011)

well i took a adult cricket and a half grown hisser and pulled all of the internals out of them, then squished it into a ball, and laid it on a leaf next to her...i tickled her toes with a paintbrush to get her to move towards it, and she immediately thought the brush was food, so i tickled in between her toes and the food, on her webbing, and she moved closer, then i tickled the food, and then she grabbed it....she is now holding her mouth against it..doesnt really seem like she is moving it around or anything, almost like shes just sucking on it...but it does look like she knows she can eat this and isnt giving up...so i will give more info tomorrow...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## astraldisaster (Aug 19, 2011)

Well, considering the circumstances, I'd say that's good news! At least she's eating.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 19, 2011)

yeah..i checked on her a little bit ago, and she still seemed to be eating..i hope she is anyways..thanks for your support..


----------



## webbedone (Aug 19, 2011)

If she keeps eating she will be just peachy, keep up the soup diet


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 19, 2011)

yeah i will keep doing it..cant wait to see her gain some weight...




webbedone said:


> If she keeps eating she will be just peachy, keep up the soup diet


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 30, 2011)

update for anyone that cares....this is a pic of her eating today...she got 2 male dubia insides....i have been just dropping them on the web right next to her, and she turns around and snags them...still waiting on a molt..her abdomen does look to be darkening up a bit...hopefully soon...she is a gorgeous girl, with a carpace thats gorgeous violet....the pics do not do her justice.......will post another update when available..thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Oct 30, 2011)

Glad to hear she's still coming along.  Roach soup = tarantula penicillin.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 30, 2011)

thanks man...yep shes got her antibiotics....haha





Formerphobe said:


> Glad to hear she's still coming along.  Roach soup = tarantula penicillin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wesker12 (Oct 30, 2011)

Your a good keeper bro, im sure in no time after she molts and is perfect you'll get a bunch of cute slings from her!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 30, 2011)

thanks man..i was gonna try pairing her, until this happened...once she gets her fangs back hopefully she will produce some cute little slings...thanks





wesker12 said:


> Your a good keeper bro, im sure in no time after she molts and is perfect you'll get a bunch of cute slings from her!


----------



## ArkanoviTigrovi (Oct 30, 2011)

Hope everything works out for the best.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 30, 2011)

thanks...she is doing really good..just trying to powerfeed her to get her to molt sooner is a chore....





Tryris said:


> Hope everything works out for the best.


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Oct 30, 2011)

I wouldn't rush a molt, but instead give her time to properly regenerate them...


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 30, 2011)

well she is full sized, so her molt might now be another 6 months atleast.....





gmrpnk21 said:


> I wouldn't rush a molt, but instead give her time to properly regenerate them...


----------



## wesker12 (Oct 30, 2011)

Don't worry homie its gonna be fine!
She's gorgeous by the way, purps are one of my favorite avics <3


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 30, 2011)

thanks...cool...





wesker12 said:


> Don't worry homie its gonna be fine!
> She's gorgeous by the way, purps are one of my favorite avics <3


----------



## High_Rolling_T (Oct 31, 2011)

catfishrod69 said:


> thanks...cool...


In the end, I say it doesn't matter if she regenerates them!  She's clearly with the right keeper.  Even if the worst happens and they never come back, the cricket soup is obviously all she needs and you're clearly the best person for her to be with.

With that though, in my opinion, there is no reason she won't regenerate them so keep on as you are!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## coldvaper (Oct 31, 2011)

man she looks healthy in those pics, hopefully next molt she will be good as new.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 31, 2011)

well thanks very much man...at one point i thought about giving her away, but then i was like no...not after what has happened, and all ive been through with her....she is mine forever..and im sure her next molt she will be back to eating normally...





High_Rolling_T said:


> In the end, I say it doesn't matter if she regenerates them!  She's clearly with the right keeper.  Even if the worst happens and they never come back, the cricket soup is obviously all she needs and you're clearly the best person for her to be with.
> 
> With that though, in my opinion, there is no reason she won't regenerate them so keep on as you are!




---------- Post added 10-31-2011 at 03:03 PM ----------

thanks man.


----------



## ijmccollum (Oct 31, 2011)

She is a gorgeous girl.  Glad to hear things are working out.  I didn’t know they could lose their fangs; it’s great to know they can be rescued.  Hope she molts into some new fangs soon.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 31, 2011)

thanks very much..yep the fangs can break off, and if they continue to try eating regularly they will starve..





ijmccollum said:


> She is a gorgeous girl.  Glad to hear things are working out.  I didn’t know they could lose their fangs; it’s great to know they can be rescued.  Hope she molts into some new fangs soon.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 6, 2011)

well she molted out yesterday...molt was 5"....as far as i can tell she doesnt have fangs yet.........but as soon as she has some time to harden i will get her out and look very closely and get some pics...


----------



## A Simple Thief (Nov 6, 2011)

That really bites man. Maybe she will have some... tiny fangs or something.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 6, 2011)

yep it does....i thought about that..maybe they will grow back little by little....if she does have any fangs, hopefully they are usable...





A Simple Thief said:


> That really bites man. Maybe she will have some... tiny fangs or something.


----------



## wesker12 (Nov 6, 2011)

catfishrod69 said:


> yep it does....i thought about that..maybe they will grow back little by little....if she does have any fangs, hopefully they are usable...


She molted that fast?
The fangs probably didnt have time to regenerate yet.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 6, 2011)

might not of..i think its been 4 months...i had a female adult P. formosa that molted twice in i think 2 moths..would have to check my records though..





wesker12 said:


> She molted that fast?
> The fangs probably didnt have time to regenerate yet.


----------



## scuba113 (Nov 6, 2011)

wow that sucks man i didnt know they can lose their fangs i guess i have to start reading up more on T's. I hope all is well now and she is doing better. At least she is eating now now you just have to wait for her to molt and grow them make.


----------



## wesker12 (Nov 6, 2011)

I feel you on the damn situatio. It sucks. I have a avic avic (2.5 inch) that cant kill prey - she grabs them super fast but then after a while she lets them go, did this for 4 weeks, shes been drinking water from her water dish every now and then but her abdomen is tiny which is depressing cause I like my tarantula's fat and healthy. Just spent 30 disgusting mins squeezing roach and mealworm guts in a bottle cap. I hope she eats otherwise I doubt she's gonna make it to the next molt.


----------



## happysmile88 (Nov 6, 2011)

I had a P.irminia that lost its leg when it was at 1 inch during a molt. Powerfed the little guy to get that leg back as good as new. The problem with that was it took 5 molts before the leg grew back all the way. So I learned that powerfeeding may not be a good thing if you're trying to get your T to regenerate. Both time and patience are probably the best medicine for lost limbs/fangs/etc. for tarantulas.


----------



## Zman181 (Nov 6, 2011)

catfishrod69 said:


> update for anyone that cares....this is a pic of her eating today...she got 2 male dubia insides....i have been just dropping them on the web right next to her, and she turns around and snags them...still waiting on a molt..her abdomen does look to be darkening up a bit...hopefully soon...she is a gorgeous girl, with a carpace thats gorgeous violet....the pics do not do her justice.......will post another update when available..thanks


I just read the entire thread.  It's awesome she's doing fine.  She's in good hands   Just continue doing what you are doing.  She'll be just fine.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 11, 2011)

*possible update*

well i caught her partially on the side of her tub last night while i was checking on gravid girls, and i looked closely with my red light, and i think i seen fangs...they looked really reddish colored, and maybe not quite as big as normal...but i think i did see them...although 5 days after molt they should have been darker...i will give her a couple more days, then try and get a closer look...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StreetTrash (Nov 11, 2011)

Best of luck man!  I hope they are there...


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 11, 2011)

thanks...as soon as she gets fully hardened i will post more.





StreetTrash said:


> Best of luck man!  I hope they are there...


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 12, 2011)

*update*

well i tried to get her out to look at her closer, and she was super freaked out, so i let her be....i almost wanted to try the pinch grab, but i have never done it, and dont care for it either..so i just looked as closely as i could, and then i tried giving her a cricket, and she got him!.....she seems to have very small fangs...like they just grew out a hair, so maybe next molt they will be longer, or full sized...atleast she can eat normally now, and im goin to keep feeding her crickets and lateralis and no dubia, because they are softer, and dont want to risk it...tried to get some pics, but through the plastic, poop splatters, and her hair on her mouth, it was very difficult to tell by eye, let alone see anything in a pic...thanks for everyones help and support..i will update again once she molts another time...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## akpropst (Nov 12, 2011)

Super cool! Great news man


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 12, 2011)

thanks..maybe ill look for a male for her....





akpropst said:


> Super cool! Great news man


----------



## StreetTrash (Nov 12, 2011)

Congratulations!  I'm pleased to hear that you managed to get her through this.  Best of luck with her subsequent molts.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 12, 2011)

thanks man..hopefully i can find a male for her, and get some more of these beauties floating around, and hopefully her next molt she will have larger fangs...i might completely redo her enclosure, add a little more to it too..





StreetTrash said:


> Congratulations!  I'm pleased to hear that you managed to get her through this.  Best of luck with her subsequent molts.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 22, 2011)

*picture Updates*

as you can see this girl is gorgeously colored..when the lights hit her right, she shimmers......she did a little jump for me, then took aim, (and i knew what was coming, so i pointed her pooper the other way), and fired....luckily missing me...haha..and i got a good look at her through her tub the other day, and she does have normal sized fangs now...it was a little hard to see cause of the hair and through plastic, but she definitely has normal fangs !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 0siris (Nov 22, 2011)

what an awesome story. You are a heck of a keeper man, great job on persevering through the tough times and helping her pull through this.


----------



## thruthetrees (Nov 22, 2011)

Yay!!!! She is SO beautiful! If you find her a male, mark me down for a few slings! Her coloring is amazing *drools* Glad to hear she recovered--good job!!


----------



## Kungfujoe (Nov 22, 2011)

Crazy, I just read your story and I'm very flabbergasted. I would have never guessed that you could feed a t with out fangs. Congrats on the molt producing small fangs.


----------



## BrettG (Nov 22, 2011)

We focus mainly on Avicularia,and THAT is one gorgeous spider.I cannot believe we do not own one of those yet.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 22, 2011)

thanks very much..





0siris said:


> what an awesome story. You are a heck of a keeper man, great job on persevering through the tough times and helping her pull through this.




---------- Post added 11-22-2011 at 08:45 PM ----------

you will definitely get some of them...thanks





thruthetrees said:


> Yay!!!! She is SO beautiful! If you find her a male, mark me down for a few slings! Her coloring is amazing *drools* Glad to hear she recovered--good job!!




---------- Post added 11-22-2011 at 08:45 PM ----------

yep it was an adventure...thanks man..





Kungfujoe said:


> Crazy, I just read your story and I'm very flabbergasted. I would have never guessed that you could feed a t with out fangs. Congrats on the molt producing small fangs.




---------- Post added 11-22-2011 at 08:46 PM ----------

thanks alot...and Brett you really otta get one...you can always find me a male for a 50/50....





BrettG said:


> We focus mainly on Avicularia,and THAT is one gorgeous spider.I cannot believe we do not own one of those yet.


----------



## lizardminion (Nov 22, 2011)

I can only imagine the image of making a cricket-and-roach gut ball to feed to your T. Eww... x)
Haha, well it's good to see your T feeding again! She's very beautiful, and it's good to see she's still fighting for survival with your help!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 22, 2011)

thanks alot...really wasnt too bad...i almost went into detail, but im sure you get the idea...


Ryan the Roach Guy said:


> I can only imagine the image of making a cricket-and-roach gut ball to feed to your T. Eww... x)
> Haha, well it's good to see your T feeding again! She's very beautiful, and it's good to see she's still fighting for survival with your help!


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Nov 22, 2011)

Great story! What a beautiful girl.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 22, 2011)

thanks..and she sure is..





tarantulagirl10 said:


> Great story! What a beautiful girl.


----------



## ArachnidJackson (Nov 23, 2011)

Please do not give up hope! I had an experience with an Aphonopelma chalcodes (Arizona blond) where both fangs were missing. A friend was just going to let it die because the needed care to sustain it was clearly not there. I took the project on and attempted to feed it every day by mixing cricket, roach and a tad of water together to make a nice substance. It is possible to sustain the specimen long enough until the next molt. I will not lie, this is difficult, but so worth it! It took this specific one, 57 days to molt out. It has both fangs and is now a very healthy t. This experience was extremely rewarding. I hope the best outcome for you my friend. Good luck!!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 23, 2011)

read a little closer, her fangs are back....thank you ..





ArachnidJackson said:


> Please do not give up hope! I had an experience with an Aphonopelma chalcodes (Arizona blond) where both fangs were missing. A friend was just going to let it die because the needed care to sustain it was clearly not there. I took the project on and attempted to feed it every day by mixing cricket, roach and a tad of water together to make a nice substance. It is possible to sustain the specimen long enough until the next molt. I will not lie, this is difficult, but so worth it! It took this specific one, 57 days to molt out. It has both fangs and is now a very healthy t. This experience was extremely rewarding. I hope the best outcome for you my friend. Good luck!!


----------



## a3overlord (Nov 23, 2011)

Congrats Catfish, definitely put me down for a few slings, I am hoping my A.urticans is a female


----------



## globeswitch143 (Nov 23, 2011)

woah...im so happy she's well.. your a very good keeper..she's lucky to have you as her friend..best of luck mate!!


----------



## ijmccollum (Nov 23, 2011)

What a wonderful success story.  I hope I never have to do this but it's great to know they can be recovered.  Big Congrats on your girl's new fangs!  She's beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 23, 2011)

thanks...yep you will see them up...if i ever find a male that is...





a3overlord said:


> Congrats Catfish, definitely put me down for a few slings, I am hoping my A.urticans is a female




---------- Post added 11-23-2011 at 02:57 PM ----------

thanks...im glad to have been able to help her through it...





globeswitch143 said:


> woah...im so happy she's well.. your a very good keeper..she's lucky to have you as her friend..best of luck mate!!




---------- Post added 11-23-2011 at 02:57 PM ----------

i hope you never have to either...and thanks alot...she is a looker...





ijmccollum said:


> What a wonderful success story.  I hope I never have to do this but it's great to know they can be recovered.  Big Congrats on your girl's new fangs!  She's beautiful.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a MM coming in on loan for this beautiful girl!  She has been eating crickets and adult lateralis really good..


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jan 9, 2012)

good luck breeding them

Yesterday one of my Juvie P Irminias were killed by Mites( or parisites)... ouch  thats a bad day :cry::cry:


----------



## BrettG (Jan 9, 2012)

John,keep us posted!!!Best ofluck with that girl...
And Ultum,sucks about the irminia,but good lord do you have a lot of losses..........


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 9, 2012)

thanks...and sorry to hear man. 





Ultum4Spiderz said:


> good luck breeding them
> 
> Yesterday one of my Juvie P Irminias were killed by Mites( or parisites)... ouch  thats a bad day :cry::cry:




---------- Post added 01-09-2012 at 02:45 PM ----------

I will man..I have been keeping her eating good..





BrettG said:


> John,keep us posted!!!Best ofluck with that girl...
> And Ultum,sucks about the irminia,but good lord do you have a lot of losses..........


----------



## grayzone (Jan 9, 2012)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> good luck breeding them
> 
> Yesterday one of my Juvie P Irminias were killed by Mites( or parisites)... ouch  thats a bad day :cry::cry:


 how many ts have died in your care now...just send somebody RESPONSIBLE your collection. hate to be a jerk but :wall::wall::fury::wall::wall:


ANYWAYS.....back to the subject...congrats on your Avic bein well catfish, this is an amazing display of affection and dedication toward a pet. you are one hell of a t keeper


----------



## Arachnotheker (Jan 9, 2012)

Unbelievable story from a great keeper! Carry on like this. All the best for you and your t's.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 9, 2012)

thanks grayzone..it has been a great story, and experience...im just glad that she was ok in the end...and im hoping that this thread will help out people in the future...if they search for it*

---------- Post added 01-09-2012 at 08:23 PM ----------

thanks very much. 





Arachnotheker said:


> Unbelievable story from a great keeper! Carry on like this. All the best for you and your t's.


----------



## grayzone (Jan 9, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> thanks grayzone..it has been a great story, and experience...im just glad that she was ok in the end...and im hoping that this thread will help out people in the future...if they search for it*.


   no prob... what you have done is really inspirational....im SURE it will help other people as well.


----------



## deltakiloworks (Jan 9, 2012)

What an amazing story, glad your T pulled through. Plus she is a beauty! Perseverance does pay off.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks... she is doing very well, cant even tell it ever happened...





deltakiloworks said:


> What an amazing story, glad your T pulled through. Plus she is a beauty! Perseverance does pay off.


----------



## jim777 (Jan 11, 2012)

Not sure how I missed this great story the first time around, but congratulations to you and your lovely girl! I'm really glad she molted the teeth back and you were there to keep her fed until she could. Great story, and a beautiful A. urticans you have there


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 11, 2012)

thanks very much man...she is a doll.. 





jim777 said:


> Not sure how I missed this great story the first time around, but congratulations to you and your lovely girl! I'm really glad she molted the teeth back and you were there to keep her fed until she could. Great story, and a beautiful A. urticans you have there




---------- Post added 01-11-2012 at 04:00 PM ----------

Well the MM for her just arrived. But he is in really bad shape. I think he got dehydrated. His abdomen is shrivled, and he wont move..Looks like he is already dead. I set him up in a ICU, but dont think it will help. So i guess I'm back on the hunt again.


----------



## jim777 (Jan 12, 2012)

It's this crazy weather this winter in teh US. I got an LP in the mail back at the end of November, and the shipper put in a heat pack to help it stay warm on the trip. The weather popped up into the 70's for a whole week straight and the poor thing cooked in transit  The temp can change 30 degrees from one day to the next; it makes shipping anything, even overnight, very risky.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 12, 2012)

I know what you mean...I always use uniheat 72 hour packs..they seem to be a more gentle heat...you otta try ohio weather. one day its too hot for a coat, and the next day you are scraping your windows.....i hate it.. 





jim777 said:


> It's this crazy weather this winter in teh US. I got an LP in the mail back at the end of November, and the shipper put in a heat pack to help it stay warm on the trip. The weather popped up into the 70's for a whole week straight and the poor thing cooked in transit  The temp can change 30 degrees from one day to the next; it makes shipping anything, even overnight, very risky.


----------



## jayefbe (Jan 12, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> I know what you mean...I always use uniheat 72 hour packs..they seem to be a more gentle heat...you otta try ohio weather. one day its too hot for a coat, and the next day you are scraping your windows.....i hate it..


I prefer the 72 hour packs too. They have a lower peak temperature which means less likelihood of cooked T's and they last longer for those times they get lost in transit. I will only use the uniheat 40 hour or 72 hour packs. Really, they're the only things that should be used.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 12, 2012)

I hear you..I only use the 72 hour ones no matter what the transit time is. I have heard that the 72 hour ones are more gentle than the 40 hour. Yeah let it be known, never use hand warmers. 





jayefbe said:


> I prefer the 72 hour packs too. They have a lower peak temperature which means less likelihood of cooked T's and they last longer for those times they get lost in transit. I will only use the uniheat 40 hour or 72 hour packs. Really, they're the only things that should be used.


----------

